

Compare your viewpoints with the presidential candidates of Election 2012 - polymath21
http://www.twosides.co/election2012

======
polymath21
Hi HN, we're launching a new way for you to compare your viewpoints with the
candidates of Election 2012 on TwoSides, a social debate platform. This launch
also coincides with us opening up our beta to the public. Would love to hear
any and all feedback you guys have, as we're always looking to improve!

------
CrunchyWalrus
Wonderful!

Upvotes, upvotes everywhere!

------
logjam
It's unclear to me why I would want to (or have to) create an account in order
to play with this, at least initially. No thanks.

~~~
CrunchyWalrus
It's unclear why would need an account in order to interact with other users?

This isn't Reddit or 4chan, this is a site where views and opinions are being
exchanged. User accounts have been a way to monitor interactions and store
data relative to a certain person almost since the Internet was created.

edit: TwoSides is for constructed, meaningful interactions, from what I've
gathered. Reddit is pretty great but far from what TwoSides can achieve.

